# Mitarbeiter für Filiale Berlin gesucht - Festeinstellung



## Rod's World (14. Februar 2011)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
hier erhalten Sie Informationen                                         über aktuelle Stellenangebote in unseren Unternehmen.


                                        Für unser Geschäft in *                                         Berlin / Schöneberg* suchen                                         wir einen engagierten Mitarbeiter für den Verkauf                                         zur  *sofortigen                                          Festeinstellung.*

_Voraussetzungen                                         für die Bewerbung:_

                                        - Verkaufstalent und freundliches                                          Auftreten

                                        - überdurchschnittliche anglerische Kenntnisse                                          speziell im modernen Raubfisch- und 
  Meeresangeln​ - Teamfähigkeit

                                        - hohe Motivation

                                        - Besitz eines gültigen Fischereischeines

_Wir                                         bieten:_

                                        - Einen zukunftssicheren Arbeitsplatz bei einem der                                         größten Angelgerätehändler                                          
  Deutschlands.

                                        - Spaß bei der Arbeit in einem jungen,                                          engagierten Team


*Bewerbungen                                         sind zu richten an:*

                                        Rod´s World Deutschland GmbH
                                        Herrn Thomas Däbel
                                        Mägdeberge 2
                                        06188 Braschwitz


----------

